# Just bought a Niche Zero



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi,

So, I've just put my name and money down for a Niche Zero, might be a bit premature as I have bought an espresso machine yet!

The website says December delivery, I messaged and asked if it would be before Xmas and they said it would be - fingers crossed.

Best put my order in for the espresso machine now.

Given the discussions and current popularity of the Niche would it be worth the admin setting ups Niche forum - just a thought as I don't know how these things work.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Did you search for a Niche thread.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello!

Welcome to the forum. There are two very long Niche threads at the moment: one which goes about the excitements prior to delivery, enhanced by some posts from DavecUK who had the grinder for a while, way before us mere mortals, and who also extensively independently reviewed the grinder.

The other thread is more about the user experiences of the new users. Wether we will need a dedicated forum, time will tell. At the moment the users experiences thread seems to be just enough and those who received it are really liking it.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You've done it the right way around! Proper grinder first followed by machine. I have one and I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## ChrisMG (Oct 28, 2018)

Yep I found the various threads and the great reviews by DavecUK, which prompted my purchase. My comment on the set up of a Niche forum giving it it's own subcategory alongside Mazzer Ceado, Eureka etc as it seems to have created quite a stir (pun intended) on the forum.


----------

